# change in Ryanair priority boarding rules ?



## zag (27 Dec 2006)

I thought I heard/saw somewhere (but not on the Ryanair website apparently) that the rules for luggage & priority boarding had changed again so that people with checked luggage could also benefit from priority boarding.  Does anyone know if this is the case or not ?

All evidence so far indicates it is not the case, but I'm just hoping it has changed.  It would just make the boarding process with kids that little bit earlier at the crazy early hour of the morning.  Travelling with carry-on luggage is not an option for this flight unfortunately.

Cheers,

z


----------



## mo3art (28 Dec 2006)

From what I remember (i made bookings recently), you can now select preferred boarding at a supplementary cost of €5 per passenger, per flight.


----------



## Marcecie (28 Dec 2006)

zag said:


> I thought I heard/saw somewhere (but not on the Ryanair website apparently) that the rules for luggage & priority boarding had changed again so that people with checked luggage could also benefit from priority boarding.  Does anyone know if this is the case or not ?
> 
> All evidence so far indicates it is not the case, but I'm just hoping it has changed.  It would just make the boarding process with kids that little bit earlier at the crazy early hour of the morning.  Travelling with carry-on luggage is not an option for this flight unfortunately.
> 
> ...


if you are travelling with kids you get priority boarding anyway


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Dec 2006)

Marcecie said:


> if you are travelling with kids you get priority boarding anyway


 
I travelled with Ryanair 3 weeks ago and people with children did not get priority boarding. Only those that had paid a fee and could show a priority boarding pass.


----------



## fredg (28 Dec 2006)

parents and kids getting on first is definately gone.
im a big fan of ryanair,but i feel this stinks.
anything to make more money,whats next?extra charge
for anyone with a big ass???(myself included)!
Fredg.


----------



## ACA (29 Dec 2006)

Travelled with Ryanair from Stansted to Cork 2 days ago, paid £2 each for priority boarding - 1st ones on the plane - well worth the cash. I agree with fredg - it is annoying that children don't get priority anymore but Ryanair offer such cheap flights... its understandable that they recoup money where they can.


----------



## sob (29 Dec 2006)

Is there any restriction on the number of priority bookings ? what if every one on the plane pays for it, who gets priority now ?

Also I think it is not fair for those travelling with Children, what if you get on teh plane and tehre are not enough seats together for parents and Child ? do they have to sit apart ?


----------



## MugsGame (29 Dec 2006)

> what if every one on the plane pays for it, who gets priority now ?



Yes sob, I was wondering this myself. Perhaps numbered boarding slots will be auctioned online!

People travelling with only hand-luggage benefit from priority boarding as they can pick a seat near the exit, allowing them to alight first and be at the front of any immigration queues. Families with young children might want to get seats together.

I can't understand why anyone else would pay for priority boarding. It doesn't get you to your destination any quicker, as you still have to wait for your baggage at the other end. Paid for priority baggage handling -- could that be next?

I think Aer Lingus have a real competitive advantage here as you can pre-select your seating online and online checkin is (currently) free of charge. This minimises the time you have to spend waiting around in the airport, as you don't have to turn up early to checkin or grab a preferred seat. The main thing I hate about airline travel is the experience on the ground -- queue here, wait there, herd like cattle now, queue here again. It's one reason I'll get the train between cities, even where flying is cheaper!


----------



## SlurrySlump (29 Dec 2006)

When travelling with Ryanair recently those people who had paid priority boarding were given literally seconds ahead of the rest of the passengers to head for the plane. If you were a fast walker you could even pass out the slower priority walkers as some people did.


----------



## ACA (29 Dec 2006)

We paid to ensure that we were all sitting together and also so that we were settled by the time the rest of the passengers were boarded. Don't know what would happen if everyone wanted priority boarding - I'd assume that only X amount per flight were allowed. But then again with Ryanair... who knows!


----------



## doberden (29 Dec 2006)

I'm travelling with Ryan Air in the next couple of days and had to pay 15 euro credit card booking fee and 14 quid for 2 bags.  If I wanted priority seating that was extra money and then all the taxes etc.  They are no longer a low cost airline.  All these extras really add up.


----------



## Marcecie (29 Dec 2006)

SlurrySlump said:


> I travelled with Ryanair 3 weeks ago and people with children did not get priority boarding. Only those that had paid a fee and could show a priority boarding pass.



they must have changed that rule also


----------



## aaa1 (29 Dec 2006)

They also add on the charge for priority boarding while you're booking so you actually have to opt out of it. If you're in a hurry or not paying close attention it's easy to end up with the extra charges - and it's not much use to you if you're travelling without children


----------



## zag (7 Jan 2007)

Just back.  There doesn't seem to have been any change in the rules and the boarding process seems to depend greatly on the airport location.

Dublin seems (from two recent FR flights) to allow families with children have some element of a head start to the boarding process.  Salzburg & Eindhoven didn't even have a prioity boarding queue at all, so the second the staff came to the desk they were just swarmed with loads of people and any element of control was lost.  Obviously everyone got on the plane, but (with 2 kids in tow) it made for an unpleasant 10-15 minutes standing in a queue unsure of whether we wouuld get seats together or not.

z


----------



## pernickety (8 Jan 2007)

over christmas i flew from france to ireland and the order was 1. Priority 2.parents with small children and 3. all others.
on the way back out of dublin I asked the steward if I needed to get in line with kids and he said yes, but when i complained he said to get into the priority queue and say nothing, that they weren't allowed to give priority anymore (he then proceed to announce this over the intercom, so not so hush hush). So i think that's where they're going. You pay or don't get priority. But if a family gets on last and there are no seats, they know there will be awkward moving of passengers etc so they'll probably still allow it.

BTW if I was travelling without kids I'd be happy for them to go first, so I wouldn't end up sitting beside them!!!!


----------

